# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  Proyecto Mar a Fondo

## mrta35

Holaa! 
Os dejo un enlace de un proyecto que quizás os puede gustar: www.elmarafondo.es Es "Mar a fons" (Mar a fondo) de Obra Social La Caixa, uno de los muchos proyectos que tienen relacionados con la ciencia que tiene un montón de recursos sobre especies marinas, red trófica, conservación, etc. Ya me diréis qué os parece  :Big Grin:  Y por si os interesa os recomiendo mirar también los proyectos medio ambiente que tienen en su web. El de estudio del clima también me parece muy interesante.
Saludos!!
Marta

----------


## jlois

Gracias Marta por esta información tan interesante como importante.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola mrta35 bienvenida al foro.
Gracias por la aportación.

----------

